
Phishing for Phools: The Economics of Manipulation and Deception (2015) - gmays
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2015/09/17/you-have-been-warned
======
ignoramous
Outlined: [https://outline.com/ApdhMt](https://outline.com/ApdhMt)

